# huawei troubles



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm trying to install apse to my huawei phone and it says I have more than enough memory but when I install the app it says I have insufficient space. Any help appreciated


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Khaoz123 said:


> I'm trying to install apse to my huawei phone and it says I have more than enough memory but when I install the app it says I have insufficient space. Any help appreciated


*APPS


----------



## realray (Sep 3, 2013)

check the application storage space of internal storage to see whether it is enough for the app


----------



## Khaoz123 (Aug 1, 2013)

It is enough when I look at it, but when I download it says I have insufficient space


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

There's probably not enough space to use it once installed. Delete something else and try again. 

Can I interest you in [GUIDE][INFO] CronMod-INT2EXT(+) --> How To Use, What To Use, etc... - xda-developers


----------

